# pics from carrington falls



## Renagade (Jan 26, 2009)

hi, did a few daze camping over the weekend. got a few shots of some local herps when i wasnt woking hard at emptying the grog esky:lol:

first 2 shots are an eastern water skink (Eulamprus quoyii), she was missing some of her tail and looked gravid

3rd a healthy specimine of the same variety

the next two pics are of gippsland water dragons. we saw one run through out picnic/swimming area with a frog in it's mouth. pretty cool.

was a bit dissapointed we didn't see any laceys, oh well next time.
we camped at a little spot called blue pool. it is free camping and your were allowed a fire exept the days of 'total fire ban' rangers are nice, there is a freshwater swimming hole and a single pump out loo of fairly high standards. good spot to go.


----------



## Renagade (Jan 26, 2009)

locals scenic shots

BTW it is about 20km from Jamberoo NSW.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 26, 2009)

gippy or ewd?


----------



## Renagade (Jan 26, 2009)

i was thinking gippy, didnt much look like the ewd we have around sydney, but i'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## jack (Jan 26, 2009)

did you walk to the bottom of the falls? nice spot blue hole


----------



## Renagade (Jan 26, 2009)

jack said:


> did you walk to the bottom of the falls? nice spot blue hole


 
nah, was pretty busy exercising my right arm blue hole was a nice swim tho.


----------



## jase75 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice, i drove past Carrington Falls today, i really wanted to stop for a bit of a look but i was in a rush.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 26, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> gippy or ewd?



same same but different.


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 27, 2009)

Carrington is always a great place for a visit. The water dragon looks like the Gippsland form to me.


----------

